# Snow Goose Calling



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im fairly new to decoying snow geese but do you have to get a differnt call for snow geese then you do with canadians if so which calls do you guys recommend thanks for you help


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Electronic callers work, you can also you hand calls too! A cackler call or a snow call would work the best if you are hand calling


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

ok thanks ya planning on hand calling but a normal candadian flute call wouldnt work would it


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It would be too deep IMO. I would just go buy a snow call. I have a faulks and it cost about $10. Then I also bought a DJ Illinois call and it was like $30 or so. THey both sound good.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

You can tune a short reed extremely high and get a decent squawk out of it too. That's what I usually do.


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> You can tune a short reed extremely high and get a decent squawk out of it too. That's what I usually do.


yeah tune it high...and shoot as many geese as he does...which is like ZERO...considering he only wants to see a few flocks decoys


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I dont know about everyone else, but callign birds in the spring is easy; just use a e-caller. The fall I have no idea what to do. I have tried everything from individual squacks to as much noise as possible. My advice get a good snow call like a sean mann or tundra saver and SCOUT SCOUT SCOUT! Find a good field and pray they come back and you get lucky. This has been my experiences on Fall Snows, the most annoying bird ever made to decoy, but the one I will wake up at 2am every morning just to hear that one high pitched honk


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

Original Goosebuster said:


> The fall I have no idea what to do.


Start with a LARGE slough, and a section of burnt corn within 1/2 mile of the water. Use about 60+ dozen shells and FBs, and a couple of E-callers.

It's fairly easy to limit out !

OBTW, you need to be dead center in the flyway.

NDMax


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

To answer the question, for fall snows, I dont think calling helps much on the big groups. However there are certain times a call is worth its weight in gold in the fall.

Small groups, singles or pairs. When these guys come in, mimic them, they honk, you honk, they honk, you honk, so on so forth. If they finish, most times theyll finish right to the lap of whoevers calling.

Big groups I think its a moot point. I dont think sparingly calling hurts ya, so I do it. Nothing overboard, just some honks and murmurs. But you have guys out there that try to sound like 200 geese with two calls.....I think that hurts a guy out there, it sounds ridiculous. More times than not on these groups, youll be working 10-20 birds or so that are out front and closer, so treat em like a small group.

As for calls, the big river snow goose call is my all-time favorite. And I have a tundra saver and whiteout. Still go for the old big rivs 9 times out of ten.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

> Start with a LARGE slough, and a section of burnt corn within 1/2 mile of the water. Use about 60+ dozen shells and FBs, and a couple of E-callers.
> 
> It's fairly easy to limit out !
> 
> ...


Thats all huh? 
limiting out on snows is easy!?
Can i come hunting with you?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Limiting on snows is easy is stupid comment! No matter if you use 3 ecallers with 8 speakers and 1500 full bodys decoys snows is no easy task. You can go out and shoot 2 our a 100 it is all about right place right time. Use a whiteout snow goose call oor a ecaller and take your chances..


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

NDMax said:


> Original Goosebuster said:
> 
> 
> > The fall I have no idea what to do.
> ...


Ecaller in the fall huh?? That would make it easier..but too bad its illegal.. :eyeroll:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> NDMax said:
> 
> 
> > Original Goosebuster said:
> ...


Exactly. Hell half the guys I know dont even own a snow call. but E-callers even the score in a hurry. I like the whiteout call but blowing a short reed has worked too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The key is to have a lot of guys making a lot of noise....gets old though in a hurry. :lol:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I use a Mick Lacy call called The Blizzard. Seems to sound pretty good but I haven't tried the other ones mentioned.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> Start with a LARGE slough, and a section of burnt corn within 1/2 mile of the water. Use about 60+ dozen shells and FBs, and a couple of E-callers.


Yeah, or you could just hunt over a baited field and use an e-caller in the fall. :withstupid:


----------

